# will my boat motor work?



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a mercury boat motor on my boat that i was planning to stick in the Red this summer. I was told not to put a mercury in the Red because there is no schere pin and that i could do some serious damage to the motor if i hit a log just right. Is there anyway around this or should i buy a new motor.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

there is no shear pin? are mercury has one. but if it doesn't i would just be careful how you drive instead of going and spending that much money on a new motor....


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Don't run like a nut, it's a river, take it Kewl.

Use your eyes and watch for turbulence that will tip you off to submerged hazards. Watching the sonar constantly will more then likely put you on a stump when running at speed...use your eyes, keep forward and keep alert.

Running at night requires a good spotlight.

Wood generally will not do too much damage, ding a prop, but concrete and re-bar is not so forgiving on lower units.

Use wise boating skills and expect rock and concrete near dams and wood everywhere else. Trim your motor up, take it easy...use your brain. You will be Ok.

If you have the option on your motor do not lock it down tight, allow it to kick up if you whack a deadhead stump.

If you do not have that option keep it trimmed up as much as you can tell you gain some river knowledge of where the deadheads may lay.

Take it easy, the river always changed levels, so safe today may not be so safe tomorrow.


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

i run quite a bit at night and have a pretty nice set up on my jet boat you can kinda see it in my avatar picture but i use it for running the river and paddlefishing...fixed lights are easier than a spot light i think just less to worry about. Back water eddy is right just go at a steady pass and scan the water i don't even use a dept finder when i run the river i go all by site. i've never been on the red before but it can't be shallower than the missouri river here.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

That 8" of rain to the South of Fargo has kicked up the Red again.

What you will need to watch for is wood on the move. When the river jumps up the snags get loose and move, so watch for wood.

This increases with boat traffic, more boats on the river, more wood on the move.

Keep your eyes forward.


----------

